# Interest in group order for Neptune's Cove



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
I am thinking of putting in an order to Neptune's Cove in September. 
They have millions of types of very cool zoanthids, at pretty good prices.
They are based in the US, but they will ship overnight to Canada.
Their website is:
neptunescove.net/
I'm having trouble uploading their pricelist, but I can email it.
Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I might be interested... I'll pm you my email.
also, where would we meet?
and when in september were you thinking?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I might be interested depending on price and plans.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I just took a look at the website and all i can say is wow!!!
Count on me Marg.
I was not able to see prices tho


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Interested but concerned about customs... does Neptune's cove have experience shipping corals to canada? How will they or you deal with customs?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is the email I received:

*Yes we ship all over the US and Canada*
I usually explain the list for first timers...
-the list is embedded in the pics attached (ultraCoralslist7-20-10.xls & ultraZoasPalyslist7-20-10.xls)
these are viewable with exxel or word, you may need to SAVE this file to view it
price is per frag (containing this many polyps- or more)
so when it says 5+ polyps there are atleast 5 - but more like 6-8
some of these have grown more polyps since fragging, or
when I take a frag off of the mother colony quite often there are 13 or 14 polyps on a 10+ frag
* but I dont nub them off just to whittle it down to 10 (you get the extra polyps!)
when it says "ultra" it means they are extremely nice or briter than usual !!!
I have multiple frags of most zoas & palys on the list - over 600 colonies instock
they are all on original liverock they grew on (very few are on plugs)
the pics I send are the actual frags or mother colonies that I frag from
Use the website for reference- mouseover each pic for the names...
most frags are growing under 420 & 460 nm actinics or blue plus (TM)/ and 20K XM or 14K phoenix halides
some are growing under combo T5s (420 URI/ blue plus/ 10K phillips/ actinic white)
-you should also definately check out the Corals list!
-let me know what you need!!

-All orders over $300 are %10 off
-All orders over $500 are % 15 off
-this should offset the cost of shipping
-regular UPS/ Fedex rates apply...


acer said:


> I might be interested... I'll pm you my email.
> also, where would we meet?
> and when in september were you thinking?





caker_chris said:


> I might be interested depending on price and plans.


If you pm me your email address, I can email you the price list. No concrete plans of yet - i am ordering a few frags for sure, but the more people that order the bigger the discount, you know 
They have a very good reputation - even on Canreef...



explor3r said:


> I just took a look at the website and all i can say is wow!!!
> Count on me Marg.
> I was not able to see prices tho


Hi Alex,
Will email you the pricelist 



Cypher said:


> Interested but concerned about customs... does Neptune's cove have experience shipping corals to canada? How will they or you deal with customs?


Not sure - but apparently they send frags to Canada quite often.
I will shoot them an email to find out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's been done:
http://canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=63168&highlight=neptune's+cove

But it's not without it's perils.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> It's been done:
> http://canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=63168&highlight=neptune's+cove
> 
> But it's not without it's perils.


You have to read through the thread until the end...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know. I followed the whole thread as it developed


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Teemee, still quite interested... please send me the price list/ any attachments you got from neptune's cove.

I'll PM you my email. Thanks.



teemee said:


> You have to read through the thread until the end...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*neptune's cove order*

Hi guys,
so, neptune's cove has sorted out their webstore, and so I thought I would finally give it a shot. I've placed an order myself, but if anyone else is interested, we can have it shipped together to somewhat offset the cost.
Deadline is the end of next week...
their website is 
https://shop.neptunescove.net
in the shipping area, use the pick up locally option (I'm going to get Bill to apply the $10 fee to our shipping), and then stuff will ship to my place the following week.
Sorry to do this at the beginning of exams/holiday season, but it was going to be now, or wait until the spring.
if you have any questions, shoot me a pm !


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

sooo if I have an order... and I got to checkout (haven't clicked yet) what do I do when I have to fill out your address?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

acer said:


> sooo if I have an order... and I got to checkout (haven't clicked yet) what do I do when I have to fill out your address?


you click to check out. on the following page it will offer you shipping options. choose the pick up locally option. it will then allow you to pay. so, you can pay. i will cover shipping charges and then on a pro-rata basis, we will divide them.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

teemee said:


> you click to check out. on the following page it will offer you shipping options. choose the pick up locally option. it will then allow you to pay. so, you can pay. i will cover shipping charges and then on a pro-rata basis, we will divide them.


I hit check out and it's asking for shipping information... should I just put in my info?

I think it's cause I'm not registered with them...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

on the first page of the checkout, it should have asked you for your billing/shipping address (which they need to process your c/c). 
on the second page of the checkout, it should provide you with shipping options:
1) ups
2) fedex
3) pick up locally.
Choose option 3.
In the space below, note that you are part of the gta aquaria group buy.
and then... pay


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

done and done... would have helped if I actually read the whole page lol.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hi guys,
anyone who does order (before the end of the first week of december) and wants to be part of the group order, needs to send me a pm with their name.
btw, 
neptune's cove has offered to give us extra zoos, so if you don't send me your name, its your loss!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the prices are crazy. How are they anyway? I might consider the red people eaters.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi does anybody ordering the King Midas zoas? I have question about Polyp Size on this Zoas are they small or large polyps zoas because same of the zoas you need to use a magnify glass to see the polyps they are so tinny.What is the size of the polyps when they are open?


Hi Mikos,
I can't find anything, but looking at pictures with kind midas' in proximity to other zoos, they appear that they are similar in size to eagle eyes..
but don't take my word for it!
why don't you send neptune's cove an email...
today is thankgiving in the US, but i'm sure they'll get back to you in a couple of days.
good luck!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

yeah... they look like a smaller polyp... but you might as well neptune's to get the right info


```
http://www.cherrycorals.com/product.php?productid=3460&cat=5&bestseller=Y&js=n
```


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What is the last day for this order? Friday right? Does it ship out on Monday?

also, who is getting what? These corals look awesome, but have a high price- maybe deservidly.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

teemee had told bill (at neptune's) to send out monday... so yeah friday would be the latest to put in your order, i'm assuming.

I'm only getting 2 cause the others I want aren't available...
emerald forest and aquaman


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Teemee, a few questions.

1-Where is the shipment being unpacked/seperate orders being picked up?
2-Is anyone from Burlington on the order?
3-Do we pay online individually? how do we get the discount for $300/500 pricebreak?

I've read through the thread and feel some info is lacking for me to just go ahead and join the order, but im very interested.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

not teemee... but I have answers for your questions Will...

the zoas will be unpacked at teemee's house... and pick up is the same

when we order online you pay for the corals and then when the corals come in we split the shipping cost based on how many items you order (i assume)... but yeah to place the order you have to pay for your corals on the site, then under the section for shipping notes, you put that you are with the GTA group buy. 

not sure about the price break... but we are getting bonus zoas so for each one you order you get a free frag (teemee had said if you order 5, you get 10 instead, so I'm just assuming 1 for 1). if you order make sure you pm teemee your name to get the free frags

can't say if anyone from burlington is ordering... but if you're looking for a ride I could pick you up on my way up to teemees, if they come in tuesday... wednesday not sure, I have an exam on thursday so I don't know if I can make it then. 

hope that helps.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

acer said:


> not teemee... but I have answers for your questions Will...
> 
> the zoas will be unpacked at teemee's house... and pick up is the same
> 
> ...


Thanks Acer. (good luck with your exam)

I meant to ask what city Teemee was in, as I use public transit and would not easily get to many other cities. If I had a ride/carpool it wouldnt be a problem. (I live in North Burlington along Dundas)

Teemee, can you clear up the discount/free frag thing?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That is what is holding me back Will, I am not sure of the discount frag thing or what the heck.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Thanks Acer. (good luck with your exam)
> 
> I meant to ask what city Teemee was in, as I use public transit and would not easily get to many other cities. If I had a ride/carpool it wouldnt be a problem. (I live in North Burlington along Dundas)
> 
> Teemee, can you clear up the discount/free frag thing?


Hi Will,
I live in Toronto, but have had stuff sitting around at ORG for a while, so could potentially meet you in Oakville if that helps. I'll be in the middle of exams, too, otherwise I would come find you.
Per Bill, he is going to give us lots of extra polyps - like 10 zoos if you bought a 5 polyp frag.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

teemee said:


> Hi Will,
> I live in Toronto, but have had stuff sitting around at ORG for a while, so could potentially meet you in Oakville if that helps. I'll be in the middle of exams, too, otherwise I would come find you.
> Per Bill, he is going to give us lots of extra polyps - like 10 zoos if you bought a 5 polyp frag.
> Hope this helps.


Ah okay, so if you've bought a (5+ polyp) frag, you'll get a (10+ polyp) frag?

And this is instead of a $300/500 10/15% discount?

Meeting at ORG would be helpful.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Ah okay, so if you've bought a (5+ polyp) frag, you'll get a (10+ polyp) frag?
> 
> And this is instead of a $300/500 10/15% discount?
> 
> Meeting at ORG would be helpful.


Well, I doubt we've reached the 300, if Acer has bought a couple of frags, and me the same... But if we do, I'm sure we will get a discount.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

*so if you've bought a (5+ polyp) frag, you'll get a (10+ polyp) frag?*

Oh. With the price of those frags I figured that would be easy. Might be wise of you to keep track of who has spent what so you can get the discount, no?

I'm considering $100 of frags. (oh god)


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

or the discount can be put towards shipping... I could order more, I just held myself back a little.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Oupulino said:


> Have you guys thought about Custom and border charges? Are the zoas corals tax free on the border or not?


why would they be tax free?
hard corals cannot be imported, but neptune's cove has sent zoanthids to canada before, so I'll ask Bill if any other fees should be incurred.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

teemee said:


> why would they be tax free?
> hard corals cannot be imported, but neptune's cove has sent zoanthids to canada before, so I'll ask Bill if any other fees should be incurred.


Check brokerage fees as well. Sometimes the delays on clearing the goods end up with DOA. Make sure they are shipped on a Monday so nothing will sit at the border over the weekend.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

they're being shipped on Monday...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys,
just wanted to let everyone know that this went off without a hitch.
Quantities were to put it mildly exaggerated, which was nice.
Shipping was affordable, and Neptune's Cove covered the duty.
Will probably put in another order in the spring...
Until then, I promise not to flaunt what I got


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

glad to see it went off without a hitch. I may join in with the spring one. It would be easier for me to ride to pic up. Share frags when they increase.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

funny thing is... I _could _frag my one frag I got into about 3 pieces... :/
my other one, I think one or 2 melted but the rest are good.

only bad thing that happened... I forgot teemees prolifera


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

okay, so let see some picture!!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sweet ride said:


> okay, so let see some picture!!!!


+1


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

teemee first... my lights in Hamilton are crappy so, pics will have to happen when I can bring them home.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Pics in demand Marg


----------

